# Stirb langsam: Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Der zweite Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Stirb langsam: Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Der zweite Trailer*

					In Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben schlüpft Bruce Willis wieder in seine Paraderolle als New Yorker Polizist, der zufällig immer zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort ist.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stirb langsam: Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Der zweite Trailer*


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Januar 2013)

Sinnfreie Gewalt, hannebüchene Story, übertriebene Action ..... wunderbar, ist fürs Kino vorgemerkt.


----------



## Dark-Blood (7. Januar 2013)

Oh ja besser gehts nicht


----------



## Seeefe (7. Januar 2013)

Naja den gibts aber schon ein wenig länger, den Trailer


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube die Geschichte wurde ja schon gänzlich im Trailer erzählt 
Denke das die Reihe StirbLangsam schon ausgelutscht ist.


----------



## Papzt (7. Januar 2013)

Ausgelutscht? Finde ich jetzt nicht so. Teil 1 und 2 sind zwar die besten, aber ausgelutscht würde ich es nicht nennen. Gucl doch mal 007 an. Ist auch immer das gleiche. Nettes Auto, ein paar Gangster abknallen, Martini saufen, vögeln, mehr Gangster abknallen, Welt gerettet....mal wieder


----------



## XD-User (7. Januar 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Sinnfreie Gewalt, hannebüchene Story, übertriebene Action ..... wunderbar, ist fürs Kino vorgemerkt.


 
Indeed  Episch und mit dem Soundtrack fühle ich mich gleich an C&C errinnert


----------



## AMD (7. Januar 2013)

14. Februar schon? Wohoo, wie ich mich freue


----------



## joel3214 (7. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ausgelutscht? Finde ich jetzt nicht so. Teil 1 und 2 sind zwar die besten, aber ausgelutscht würde ich es nicht nennen. Gucl doch mal 007 an. Ist auch immer das gleiche. Nettes Auto, ein paar Gangster abknallen, Martini saufen, vögeln, mehr Gangster abknallen, Welt gerettet....mal wieder


 Würde ich nicht sagen seit dem blondschopf geht es mit 007 abwärts. hätten lieber ne neue Serie starten sollen und 007 so lassen wir er war.


----------



## scipioandrej (7. Januar 2013)

Jai Courtney_ von Spartacus spielt mit?!!!!! Wie interessant! Wäre jetzt_ Andy Whitfield am leben, hätte auch er uns mit schönen Rollen begeistern können!


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (7. Januar 2013)

Also ich finde die Reihe total out, der Protagonist ist echt alt geworden und alles schonmal da gewesenen


----------



## derP4computer (7. Januar 2013)

Der Teil 1 ist ein absolutes muss, den Teil 5 werde ich mir aber trotzdem ansehen.


----------



## Rollora (7. Januar 2013)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Der Teil 1 ist ein absolutes muss, den Teil 5 werde ich mir aber trotzdem ansehen.


eigentlich sogar Teil 1-3.
Teil 1 und 2 schön Traditionell, Teil 3 bricht mit der Tradition und ist weiterhin auf hohem Niveau erst Teil 4 war schwach, hoffe, dass Teil 5 wieder mehr wie die ersten 3 wird.

Btw: Das ist Trailer nummer 3 nicht 2


----------



## Papzt (7. Januar 2013)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht sagen seit dem blondschopf geht es mit 007 abwärts. hätten lieber ne neue Serie starten sollen und 007 so lassen wir er war.


 Nunja Craig ist für mich kein Bond. Den hatte ich gar nicht dazu gezählt.  Aber ich muss dir da vollkommen zustimmen


----------



## Seeefe (7. Januar 2013)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Reihe total out, der Protagonist ist echt alt geworden und alles schonmal da gewesenen


 
Die reihe ist doch nicht out, die ist Kult.

Also Ich fand teil 3 sogar besser als Teil 2, den fand ich etwas schleppend, aber denoch stark  Teil 4 war halt mehr was für die jüngeren  Wenn ich mit meinen Freunden versuche den ersten Teil anzusehen, dann gehts schon los mit "öööh der ist doch viel zu alt der Film" usw.


----------



## Progs-ID (7. Januar 2013)

Stirb langsam ist Kult. Hab alle vier Teile gesehen. Es ist einfach nur geil, wie es John McClane immer wieder schafft, die Welt zu retten.


----------



## maestrocool (7. Januar 2013)

Mc Laine ist alt geworden aber er kanns nicht lassen....
Auch wenn das Thema ausgelutscht ist, aber in Aktionfilmen dieser Sorte gehts kaum anders, aber die Macher habens einfach drauf...
Sie habens in den letzten 4 Teilen geschafft, das gleiche Thema immer wieder neu umzusetzen und doch wieder was neues zu schaffen.
Deswegen wird dieser Teil auch wieder geschaut, denn das ist Bruce Willis beste Rolle (auch wenn man merkt das er langsam alt wird).
Stirb Langsam ist Kult  wie Star Wars, Star Treck, der Herr der Ringe, Rambo, Rocky, Alien, Batman/Dark Knight, Ghostbuster oder Kill Bill u v m ... (die anderen könnt ihr euch selbst denken, sonst hätte ich viel zu viel zu schreiben)

Ich habe bisher alle Teile gesehen und werde natürlich auch diesen Teil anschauen, aber ich denke schon jetzt, das es wieder ein Aktionsspektakel allererster Güte wird.
Wobei die Story bestimmt wieder Haarsträubend aber genial sein wird (Erwartungshaltung )

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2013)

Gegen das alter kann man halt wenig machen


----------



## Sixxer (8. Januar 2013)

maestrocool schrieb:


> Sie habens in den letzten 4 Teilen geschafft, das gleiche Thema immer wieder neu umzusetzen und doch wieder was neues zu schaffen.


Find ich nicht. Teil 1 und 2 waren Thema. Teil 3 etwas daneben und Teil 4 hat mit der eigentlichen Story von den ersten beiden Filmen nichts gemein. Teil 5? Mal sehen. Ich schau ihn mir trotzdem an. Schönes Popcornkino.


----------



## Rollora (8. Januar 2013)

Die Hard - Music Video - NEW 4th Verse! - YouTube


----------



## Sixxer (8. Januar 2013)

Super Vid mit super Musik.


----------



## Rollora (8. Januar 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Find ich nicht. Teil 1 und 2 waren Thema. Teil 3 etwas daneben und Teil 4 hat mit der eigentlichen Story von den ersten beiden Filmen nichts gemein. Teil 5? Mal sehen. Ich schau ihn mir trotzdem an. Schönes Popcornkino.


Was denn für ne "Story"?
Knallharter Cop ist zur falschen Zeit am Falschen Ort, in Teil 1 und 2 halt zu Weihnachten, in Teil 3 und 4 im Sommer.
Die Tradition von Teil 1 und 2 zu brechen ist zwar schade, hat der Marke aber gut getan denn sonst wärs ja immer dasselbe.
Teil 4 war zugegeben schwach.
Ich bin schon auf die Steigerung gespannt:
Teil 1: McLane rettet das Nakatomi Plaza und die Mitarbeiter
Teil 2: McLane rettet einen ganzen Airport
Teil 3: McLane rettet mal eben New York bzw eig. sogar mehr
Teil 4: McLane rettet die USA
Teil 5: Russland? Asien? Die Welt? Sagt er dann zu Holly am Telefon "Muss nur noch kurz die Welt retten, danach flieg ich zu dir?" oder wie der Song geht...

Hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung was bisher an "Story" so passiert ist, nur damit ja alle in Teil 5 mitkommen, bei der komplexen Vorgeschichte
Die Hard - Music Video - NEW 4th Verse! - YouTube


----------



## Monte-Christo (8. Januar 2013)

Rollora schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung was bisher an "Story" so passiert ist, nur damit ja alle in Teil 5 mitkommen, bei der komplexen Vorgeschichte
> Die Hard - Music Video - NEW 4th Verse! - YouTube



Ja, und? Ist halt etwas übertriebene Action, aber James Bond rettet die Welt aber auch mehrfach, und zwar wesentlich öfter als der Willis.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2013)

Ganz nett, man könnte zwar sagen das man alles schon gesehen hat aber das macht wohl den Reiz. Aber langsam sollte man die Reihe schließen da es immer schwerer wird die Reihe weiter zu toppen.
Trotzdem werde ich mir den Film natürlich antun


----------



## Supeq (8. Januar 2013)

Das erste große Kinohighlight des Jahres, wird geguckt 

Danach Clockwork Princess, The Host, Man of Steel, Hangover3 etc. pp ... wird nen gutes Kinojahr^^


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2013)

Rollora schrieb:


> Was denn für ne "Story"?
> Knallharter Cop ist zur falschen Zeit am Falschen Ort, in Teil 1 und 2 halt zu Weihnachten, in Teil 3 und 4 im Sommer.
> Die Tradition von Teil 1 und 2 zu brechen ist zwar schade, hat der Marke aber gut getan denn sonst wärs ja immer dasselbe.
> Teil 4 war zugegeben schwach.
> ...



Naja in teil 4 gehts mehr um die us ostküste, eher noch etwas kleiner


----------



## Naennon (8. Januar 2013)

Rollora schrieb:


> Was denn für ne "Story"?
> Knallharter Cop ist zur falschen Zeit am Falschen Ort, in Teil 1 und 2 halt zu Weihnachten, in Teil 3 und 4 im Sommer.
> Die Tradition von Teil 1 und 2 zu brechen ist zwar schade, hat der Marke aber gut getan denn sonst wärs ja immer dasselbe.
> Teil 4 war zugegeben schwach.
> ...



wen interessiert bitte in einem Bruce Willis Film die Story
suchst die auch bei Expendables?

die Filme leben von was ganz anderem..


----------



## Monte-Christo (8. Januar 2013)

Naennon schrieb:


> wen interessiert bitte in einem Bruce Willis Film die Story
> suchst die auch bei Expendables?
> 
> die Filme leben von was ganz anderem..



Ganz genau.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn man alles schon mal gesehen hat finde ich es unterhaltsam mit anzusehen, was Bruce Willis am besten kann, und dabei immer den ein oder anderen lockeren Spruch auf Lager hat.


----------

